# Thailand joins the Space Race



## CQB (Jun 16, 2015)

Thailand tested a new rocket this week, the results are in & the future looks bright.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/pD_yQZ4iNjY?rel=0


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 16, 2015)

Brilliant but does not appear to use their proprietary ping pong system so must question logic.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jun 16, 2015)

That's their new low observable ISR platform. No radar signature whatsoever.


----------



## The Accountant (Jun 16, 2015)

Pfft I am not entertained, I was sending them up when I was 5 years old.


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 17, 2015)

One does expect the Thai basket trick in Zero G to be an entertaining piece of piss. 
Though, who'll clean up afterwards?


----------



## CQB (Jun 17, 2015)

And in news just to hand. Indias' first astronaut returns to earth


----------



## The Accountant (Jun 17, 2015)

CQB said:


> View attachment 13540
> ...and in breaking news Indias' first astronaut returns to earth.



Whats even more impressive is the guy rocking the murse behind him.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 17, 2015)

It's a "European Carryall"


----------



## The Accountant (Jun 18, 2015)

Kraut783 said:


> It's a "European Carryall"



Does the European Carryall come with a Manzier?


----------

